# Help needed for holiday in France!



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi.

We're really struggling to find somewhere to go on hols in August this year. 

We originally wanted to go back to Cambrills in Spain where we went last year but because of the euro this would now cost us about £70 per night which is far too much.

So we thought we'd head back to France and possibly try the Dordogne or Ardeche regions. 

Our criteria would be:-

Swimming pool
Close to beach/lake (walking or cycling)
Able to walk/cycle to town
Largish pitches (we're 8.9m long)
Not too expensive!
Far enough south to get some nice weather
We like busy campsites (3 children) but realise these are expensive so would settle for something smaller but not too quiet!!

We don't know either of these areas so some advice would be greatly received.

Many thanks
Kirsty


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Well you wouldn't go far wrong with the Dordogne. There are dozens of campsites with all manner of facilities. I don't know about prices though as we used the Aires and there are plenty of them either free or a few Euros. You have swimming, canoeing, cycling, castles, caves and underground areas etc. etc. great for kids, great for adults. Most places would be good for 8.9mtr campers, though not all, we had 6 weeks there last Aug/Sept and the weather was terrific. No beaches though other than the riverside.

Ardeche also good but not as good for kids


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

France will be even more Expensive ,Campsites in August are top prices. can you not make it in late August /septembre, dont rely on French weather being good it can be very vickle, I would think price wise would be 30/40€ per day why not try a Eurocamp hol with your van, kids will love it .


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Have you tried www.yellohvillage.com,they are especially good for children and have sites all over France & Spain.
Sylke


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Euro*

Hello there,

Firstly, it is not because of the Euro, it is because of the pound (currently very weak).

If your children are under 11, I would take them out of school and go in September. The Weather In Dordogne is usualy just okay and on the French Med coast should be even better.

In September the prices will be at least half and you will have far better choice.

Trev.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

One of the beachside campsites alongside Port Grimaud in the South of France might well suit you Kirsty. You would have the benefit of the beach and sea for the kids during the day and Port Grimaud (Little Venice) for evening entertainment. There are several sites to choose from, we have used 'Les Mures', where you have the choice of being beachside or on the other side of the coastal road and away from it all. 

Alternatively, 'Camping Club Holiday Marina' is a good site including your own heated washroom/toilet per pitch. A bit expensive and you would need to choose your pitch carefully, but we were there with a previous 747-2 van.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Camping on the Dordogne river*

You could try the River Dordogne as it runs through Correze and the Lot, East of Dordogne department and cheaper and less crowded.

Camping Europe http://www.camping-europe.fr/ is on the banks of the Dordogne just outside the town of Argentat, I mention that one as I know people who had a Winnebago there - they left it parked up there all winter.

Another nice one is the campsite at the Chateau de Gibanel, on the lake above the dam, just upstream from Argentat - www.camping-gibanel.com. That might be dearer, but it is nice and you can swim in the lake.

Just West of Argentat is Beaulieu, the old town is beautiful, and Camping Les Iles - http://www.campingdesiles.fr/ is nice. Easy to walk into town, and the river is wide here, pleasant for swimming.

Further downstream, there is Camping L'Eau Vive, just outside the village of Carennac, in the Lot, see www.dordogne-soleil.com. 
Carennac is lovely, and there are castles and caves to visit by bike, and a swimming pool complex not far away, as well as the campsite pool. The river goes over a little dam here, and you can take canoes through the chutes on the dam(or bring your own inflatable). The weather is slightly more reliable here than at Argentat.

If you really want to be in Dordogne, you might try Camping du Pont de Fayrac - http://www.perigord.com/perigordcamping.com/. Just upstream from the old town of Beynac, there is Beynac castle to see, and Castelnaud castle just across the river, with a Museum of Mediaeval warfare. You can visit Sarlat by bus (preferably early a.m. before it gets crowded) or on a bike if you are good cyclists. The campsite itself is slightly scruffy - it is really a camping a la ferme - the owner is a big black-haired chap called Dominique, with a large amiable black dog who follows him everywhere, you can swim in the river, and rent canoes.

The further downstream you go the busier it gets, it depends what you want.

Ardeche is another matter. Fabulous scenery, the North of the department is less well-known, the square of country between St. Agreve, Desaignes, Lamastre, Lalouvesc, and St. Bonnet le Froid is quite beautiful, called the Haut Vivarais - if you pass that way call at the Auberge de Cevennes in St Agreve, the friendliest people imaginable. Less to do for kids here, something for when they are older perhaps, and a bit steep for cycling.

At St Martin de Valamas, just South of St. Agreve, the hotelier organises climbing and canyoning for groups of teenagers (in fact someone does that near Carennac, in the Lot, as well).

Have fun!

Helen


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We stayed in a site at St Cyprien a few years ago. Small pool, swimming in the Dordogne adjacent, canoeing, walking, cycing, balloon flights, village within walking distance - marvellous and excellent value.

http://www.campingdugarritendordogneperigord.com/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Campsites*



ob1 said:


> One of the beachside campsites alongside Port Grimaud in the South of France might well suit you Kirsty. You would have the benefit of the beach and sea for the kids during the day and Port Grimaud (Little Venice) for evening entertainment. There are several sites to choose from, we have used 'Les Mures', where you have the choice of being beachside or on the other side of the coastal road and away from it all.
> 
> Alternatively, 'Camping Club Holiday Marina' is a good site including your own heated washroom/toilet per pitch. A bit expensive and you would need to choose your pitch carefully, but we were there with a previous 747-2 van.


Try This< Click

14 Nights 26th August from €320

On-site mini Water Park
Olympic Heated Pool
Krypton Factor Type Assualt Course
Tennis
Table Tennis
Outdoor Gym

Lots to see and do

or try Aires

<Click Here and scroll down to Cavaliere

€15 a night


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi

As with Sylke, we have found the Yelloh Village sites to be very good.

Its not in Dordogne or Ardeche regions, but we always enjoy their 'les Tournels' site in Ramatuelle, Cote d'azur. www.tournels.com

Very close to excellent beaches and within easy cycling reach of St Tropez. The site itself has an excellent pool complex, sports/gym facilities, supermarket very close by, very mixed sized pitches but most of a good size (Just give them the length of your m/h) very good reception facilities with Wifi and friendly helpful staff.

Hope it helps.
Steve & Ian


----------



## 115303 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Kirsty

We've just booked a week at the end of July at this place and our vans 8.7m....pitches seem to be 100m2

http://www.sylvamar.fr/camping-landes-uk/camping-yelloh-village.php

I was so glad of the comments above on the Yelloh sites :lol: :lol:

cheers
ian


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

We are heading to www.soleilplage.fr this year for the third successive year. The first year we were in a 7m van, last year and this we hire mobile homes. It is a very well run site, just on the banks of the Dordogne, quite lively, our kids love it. It's not cheap, pitches cost about €60 per night incl electricity. The site has the larger pitches on the river bank, they can easily accomodate your van. Vitrac is about 3 miles away and Sarlat 5miles. Domme is nearby as is Beynac. Love it.

http://www.soleilplage.fr[url]


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

We are heading to www.soleilplage.fr this year for the third successive year. The first year we were in a 7m van, last year and this we hire mobile homes. It is a very well run site, just on the banks of the Dordogne, quite lively, our kids love it. It's not cheap, pitches cost about €60 per night incl electricity. The site has the larger pitches on the river bank, they can easily accomodate your van. Vitrac is about 3 miles away and Sarlat 5miles. Domme is nearby as is Beynac. Love it.

Struggling with the Interweb this afternoon.


----------

